# Been a while since I be up here just wanted to let everyone know whats going on



## angelstarnash8567 (Jun 3, 2011)

My husband finally moved out and got him apartment. Somewhat hard. Our daughter is 4 and going home with him sometimes. This is first 2 weeks. I am talking to someone I met him through datehookup.com and met him once so far. Seems to be good guy. Well our agreement was at least 6 months before our daugther seen anyone that we are dating. Our daughter doesnt need to go through that. Well before he even move out he was talking and meeting this girl right under my noses. Now all of sudden he wants to change the 6 months to 3 months which is wrong. Our daughter should come first. Also he came up here the other night at 9 30 pm late b/c he need his outfit for work for military. I am just getting frustated and upset. I hated that we almost have to wait a year now for divorced. I didnt wanted this divorced and still dont want somewhat but I think this is for the best. I like this new guy he believes same thing I do he goes to church almost every sunday he believes in not cheating. But I want to take it slow and I do but I dont know I am going to be able to fall in love and I am still in love with my husband. It is like I am fooling myself. I am just so confused. I dont want hurt the new guy bc my husband can change his mind but I certain point I dont want him back bc the way he has been acting and doing lately. I need advice. If someone really read this things.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I would strongly recommend not getting involved with someone if you arent divorced yet. Technically, it's still cheating even if you have decided to end the marriage because you are still married. Give yourself some time to heal. It really doesn't matter what your stbx is doing. You can still be the person to do the right thing. The right thing is not dating while you are still married. That's called adultery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

